# My green sip



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

He's a confirmed male from toxicfrogaddiction. Just arrived today, healthy and eating well.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new frog!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Good choice going for the Sipaliwinis! This is one of my favorite morphs (although a tricky breeder). Is there a girl in this boy's future?

Take care, Richard.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

My favorite tinc morph. Looks like that male could stand to put some meat on them bones, but perhaps it's just the angle of the photo. Any more pics?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, he is real skinny!!! Feed him twice a day and feed out termites...that should get him fat quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably the angle of the photo. He's actually doing really well; eating like a monster. I'll get more photos by next Monday AT THE LATEST. 

I know he's not skinny though; I'll be getting better photos as this one is from my phone.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would refer to all of my male Sipaliwinis as "svelt" in comparison to the females. It's sort of like inferalanis, which are another "svelt" morph.

Richard.



dendrobateslover said:


> Probably the angle of the photo. He's actually doing really well; eating like a monster. I'll get more photos by next Monday AT THE LATEST.
> 
> I know he's not skinny though; I'll be getting better photos as this one is from my phone.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

rcteem said:


> Wow, he is real skinny!!! Feed him twice a day and feed out termites...that should get him fat quickly


Chris, it just seems that way because I turned your sip into a fat pig. 

dendrobateslover, congrats on the sip! I have recently morphed a green sip froglet and he is a wonderful little frog.


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

He's wonderfully bold and eats like a pig. He doesn't look skinny in person at all...


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Good choice going for the Sipaliwinis! This is one of my favorite morphs (although a tricky breeder). Is there a girl in this boy's future?
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Sorry for the delay AND the double post 

If I get my father's permission... I will be getting a female and [hopefully] breeding them. Just wondering... how many people would be interested in green sips? I wanna know how good of an "investment" it would be to start breeding them. I don't wanna be stuck with 100s of froglets lol . I'd probably be selling froglets for around $45-60 plus shipping.

They are my utmost favorite dart frog besides blue jeans and galacts.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think it's hard to predict how well a type of frog will sell for in the future. They come in and out of favor. Sips are really nice frogs though. With a pair, you wouldn't have to raise them to froglets if you didn't want to. You could cull the eggs or separate the pair if they were breeding too much.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

dendrobateslover said:


> Sorry for the delay AND the double post
> 
> If I get my father's permission... I will be getting a female and [hopefully] breeding them. Just wondering... how many people would be interested in green sips? I wanna know how good of an "investment" it would be to start breeding them. I don't wanna be stuck with 100s of froglets lol . I'd probably be selling froglets for around $45-60 plus shipping.
> 
> They are my utmost favorite dart frog besides blue jeans and galacts.


I really hope your not in this hobby for just some extra cash flow, but actually care about these animals and interested in preserving the species in the hobby.

That being said it isn't wrong to sell frogs to save up for another species to further the preservation of them in the hobby. We have a couple of people in this hobby who are just in it for the cash and let the health of the frogs go to pot...no names being mentioned though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry if I seemed harsh...I wish you the best of luck with this frog and sorry if I read the post wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome frog lets see some pictures oh him out of the container! Its crazy how some of these are yellow and others are very green.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have only recently been able to get my two groups of Green Sipaliwinis to breed and don't feel they are well represented in the hobby (as compared to the Azureus, which is very hardy and an excellent breeder). I don't think you would ever have an problems finding homes for your babies.

I also echo Chris' good comment. Acquire the frogs you want to have in your collection. If you're like other hobbyists, you will always be able to find good homes for good frogs.

Good luck! Richard.



dendrobateslover said:


> Sorry for the delay AND the double post
> 
> If I get my father's permission... I will be getting a female and [hopefully] breeding them. Just wondering... how many people would be interested in green sips? I wanna know how good of an "investment" it would be to start breeding them. I don't wanna be stuck with 100s of froglets lol . I'd probably be selling froglets for around $45-60 plus shipping.
> 
> They are my utmost favorite dart frog besides blue jeans and galacts.


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

rcteem said:


> I really hope your not in this hobby for just some extra cash flow, but actually care about these animals and interested in preserving the species in the hobby.
> 
> That being said it isn't wrong to sell frogs to save up for another species to further the preservation of them in the hobby. We have a couple of people in this hobby who are just in it for the cash and let the health of the frogs go to pot...no names being mentioned though.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm absolutely not in this for the money at all; I actually love watching the breeding behavior of herptiles in captivity. The only reason I'm _selling_ froglets would be for money.

And that's great. I'm going to have azureus and green sips if I'm allowed to have the female. If I get either of them breeding and have tadpoles by October I'll be vending them at the NE reptile expo in October along with my herp-related merchandise.


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

UPDATE:
He's currently residing in a temporary ten-gallon tank but will be moving to a twenty gallon long tomorrow or Thursday (that's when It'll be finished); and the female should be arriving Thursday or Friday.


















New pics from my phone (that's why they're so bad quality )


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

She's heeeeeeeeeeere! Props to Tony for great customer service and good quality frogs (sorry for any vendor feedback). She's got great blue color, and the green is a tealish-blue. She's gorgeous! I'll be hopefully putting the male in with her soon if everything works out.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh she's beautiful!


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome color it will be interesting to see what color froglets they will through out. Good luck to you


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

The male came in from my dad's office last night. I just got a pic of the two of them together. Hot, huh?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not expecting to see any courting behavior for a week at least. I'm gonna start checking for eggs in about two weeks. Hopefully after a couple bad clutches they'll get the hang of it and produce some viable tads. I'm giving them a lot of vitamins & minerals (not just Calcium and D3) so there'll hopefully be less of a risk of SLS. If anyone has specific advice for green sips as opposed to other tincs, please tell me. In addition, do all tincs have the same call? Just wondering if different locales have variations because if so I need a good green sip calling sound hahaha I've tried playing regular tinc calls and the female doesn't really respond yet. I'm thinking it might be because of stress but I'm not sure. I'm probably gonna wait a week or so before trying again.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

saruchan said:


> Awesome color it will be interesting to see what color froglets they will through out. Good luck to you


I'm guessing they will be pretty variable. I have two other females that are siblings to this girl, one is as green as his male, and the other is more like this one, maybe a bit more teal in color.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have 2 groups breeding for me - there is no trick at all.... just put them togeher and let the magic happen.... i had my newest female breed with one of my males on the first day i put her in the tank and the eggs were all good...
here is a picture of the male and the mle with new tad on back


----------



## Dart Frog (Jun 9, 2010)

Jealous.


----------

